# Processor for Sims 3???



## junebug0418 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am running Vista O.S. My processor is a Core 2 Duo 1.83 GHz. I'm getting conflicting answers as to whether I can or cannot run the Sims3. Can someone please help!! Thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
doesnt have sims 3 sorry :/.
do you own sims3 or wish to purchase it?


----------



## junebug0418 (Jun 3, 2009)

Purchased but not yet opened. Can still return; I wanted to get some feedback before opening. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

alright, I'm trying to remember the site that you can test games besides can you run it but let me find the specs for you.
post your full specs please.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.vgrequirements.info/?p=3158 said:


> The Sims 3
> Publisher: EA Games
> Developer: Maxis
> 
> ...


I think your processor can run cause its a Dual core 1.8 ghz? I'm pretty sure pentium 4 2 ghz is single core. I think cod4's minimum is 2.4 ghz single core but my old laptop had a 1.83 ghz dual core and ran fine.But you might not play be able to play on highest settings.


> For computers using built-in graphics chipsets, the game requires at least:
> Intel Integrated Chipset, GMA X3000 or above.
> 2.6 GHz Pentium D CPU, or *1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo*, or equivalent
> 0.5 GB additional RAM


Just to be safe, could you return the game if opened?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yep, Zealex is right - you should be able to run it fine. The P4 2GHz / Athlon XP 2000+ are fairly old, single-core processors. You have a fairly new, dual-core. You'll be fine. :smile:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yep, Zealex is right - you should be able to run it fine. The P4 2GHz / Athlon XP 2000+ are fairly old, single-core processors. You have a fairly new, dual-core. You'll be fine. :smile:


sweet .
junebug0418 if this helps you please mark it solved by hitting thread tools and marking it solved.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats your video card in the laptop?


----------



## Stevetheduck (Jun 17, 2009)

Well i am using a dell studio 15 with dual core 2 2.0 processor on vista, and because it's dual it runs the sims 3 fine despite the fact the system requirements say you need a 2.4 processor, i think thats because i am using dual core anywho on that basis i presume a dual core 2 processor of 1.83 will work fine if you are using windows xp, because the systems requirments are slightly lower for xp, if not there may be a problem.
:wink:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

when it comes to Games Video card are more important than CPU and RAM, of course you need a good CPU and RAM to be able to run it but with a decent CPU like mine (Dual Core 2.2 Ghz) you can run any game, but with decent Video Card like the 8400 GS there some games that you can't run or will run slowly, and that's the Laptops problems, they have good CPUs and RAM but provided with a poor video card like the intel series or low end video cards


----------



## Stevetheduck (Jun 17, 2009)

I think i have a 512MB(Radeon X800 XL) graphics card which is running it well on a high graphics setting, the min requirements for that game is 128MB. But your right they don't come standard on laptops, i had to pay £130 extra for that which was a little excessive but i do like my computer games so i thought it was a bit of an essential.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats your laptop - ,make and model, just curious that's all.


----------



## Stevetheduck (Jun 17, 2009)

It's a Dell studio 15 with one of those artist covers, i bought it a couple of weeks ago, it beautiful, what about yourself, again, out of curiousity.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just wondering about your graphics card and it is a Intel integrated graphics solution, I never really trust Intel Graphics with games. That's what I was curious about. It is the Sims and I don't expect anything even close to high end graphics so I think I would hope it would play on laptops and desktops with intel graphics.

My computer is a custom computer in all senses of the word.

*CPU:*AMD 6000+ dual core 3ghz X 2 (got this back in early 2007)
*CPU Heatsink:* OCZ 120mm fan/heatsinl (it barely fits in my case its huge! keeps my CPU at 30C or so in the bios)
*Motherboard:* ASUS M2N SLI deluxe (I got this back in 2005)
*RAM:*Patriot 2 x 2 gigabytes 800mhz 5 5 5 15 ( back in late 2007)
*Graphics Card* GTX 260 Overclocked by 20% (back in November 2008)
*PSU:* Corsair 850w (March 2009)
*HDD's:* 1 x 320 gb seagate (2005) 1 x 750gb Samsung (late 2007)
*Case:* Antec 900 with the extra fan in the side 4 x 120mm fans and 1 x 200mm fan (mid 2007)
*Sound Card:* Creative Audigy SE (its hard to keep track)
*DVD drives:* 2 x LG IDE 16x dvd burners (2005)

Yes as you can see there are 3 original parts my motherboard and DVD drives from 2005.

Yes I can run Crysis at max settings with 8x AA and no lag, its that fast.


----------



## rwhunited (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello im just building a new pc online and ive got the rest of the bits sorted but im a bit confused about the graphics card would a 1gb ATI HD4650 or 1gb nVidia 9500GT be able to handle the sims 3? and just another thing would a Intergrated 7.1 sound card work with sims 3? 

Thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The ati hd4650 is much better than the nvidia model 

http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=4274&pageid=3462


----------

